# Homophobia, has been preprogramed bilogically by nature.



## 52ndStreet (Jan 26, 2010)

I must submit to you all that homophobia, is pre-programed by nature, as a means of
keeping the Earth populated.

This aversion to homosexuality is a instinctual response, when any biological reproductive species is exposed to homosexuality.
Especially human beings.


----------



## del (Jan 26, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I must submit to you all that homophobia, is pre-programed by nature, as a means of
> keeping the Earth populated.
> 
> This aversion to homosexuality is a instinctual response, when any biological reproductive species is exposed to homosexuality.
> Especially human beings.



been out clubbing with the bass again, huh?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 26, 2010)

> Homophobia, has been preprogramed bilogically by nature.



I can't find *"bilogically"* in the dictionary.  That's pretty queer...  What does it mean????  New word???


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 26, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I must submit to you all that homophobia, is pre-programed by nature, as a means of
> keeping the Earth populated.
> 
> This aversion to homosexuality is a instinctual response, when any biological reproductive species is exposed to homosexuality.
> Especially human beings.



Did you ever think that maybe homosexuality is pre-programed by nature, as a means of
keeping the human population on Earth in check?


----------



## Ravi (Jan 26, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I must submit to you all that homophobia, is pre-programed by nature


So is racism.


----------



## eagleseven (Jan 26, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I must submit to you all that homophobia, is pre-programed by nature, as a means of keeping the Earth populated.



Did ya fail highschool biology?


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 26, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I must submit to you all that homophobia, is pre-programed by nature, as a means of
> keeping the Earth populated.
> 
> This aversion to homosexuality is a instinctual response, when any biological reproductive species is exposed to homosexuality.
> Especially human beings.



I thought the ability to recognize homophobia was instinctual.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 27, 2010)

Homophobia is biological.It is hot wired into our brains by nature. It is not a learned, or introduced by society, it is a biological reaction to the  human abnormality called homosexuality.


----------



## del (Jan 27, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Homophobia is biological.It is hot wired into our brains by nature. It is not a learned, or introduced by society, it is a biological reaction to the  human abnormality called homosexuality.



you've got a cute ass.


----------



## TheSuaveOne (Jan 27, 2010)

mr clean said:


> 52ndstreet said:
> 
> 
> > i must submit to you all that homophobia, is pre-programed by nature, as a means of
> ...



zing!!! 

-TSO


----------



## rdean (Jan 27, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > I must submit to you all that homophobia, is pre-programed by nature, as a means of
> ...



Logicaly, it makes sense.  But if it were true, then I suspect it would be more than 3% of the population.

Some scientists believe that it's natures way of making sure there are a few extra adults around to raise the children.

Before the Christians, Jews and Muslims, it was a normal and accepted part of every culture.  It was the followers of Gawd who had to teach people how to hate their own children.  They never would have done it on their own.


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 27, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Homophobia, has been preprogramed biologically by nature.


 
Wrong.

Minding your own business and not giving a fuck what other people do is preprogrammed biologically by nature.

Just like in your case: being an asshole is preprogrammed biologically by nature.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 27, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Homophobia, has been preprogramed biologically by nature.
> ...



Homophobia is a natural reflex reaction in humans. No matter how you try to ignore it,
the human body, and mind is biologically programed to react negatively to homosexuality.
This is scientific fact. I have done the research.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 27, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I must submit to you all that homophobia, is pre-programed by nature, as a means of
> keeping the Earth populated.
> 
> This aversion to homosexuality is a instinctual response, when any biological reproductive species is exposed to homosexuality.
> Especially human beings.



Sometimes an ad hominem attack is the best response:  52, you're an idiot!
[even you must realize many of the readers of you stupidty have completed HS, and in doing so passed a general survey course in Biology.  It's too bad you lacked the capacity to do so, but keep on trucking.  Given enough keyboards and enough time even an idiot like you may someday post something not insane].


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 27, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > I must submit to you all that homophobia, is pre-programed by nature, as a means of
> ...



You people that love and support Sodomy are the Idiots. This is why there is now a global campaign to exterminate Homosexuality from the Earth. The United States and Europe are the only places on Earth that want to accept this unnatural way of life.

The majority of the Earths peoples do not want it, nor do they accept Homosexuality.!!
And do accept that it is abnormal.


----------



## del (Jan 27, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



do you have big feet, honey?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 27, 2010)

del said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Listen Sir, direct your Homosexual come on's to some one that is a homosexual!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 27, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...


Fact?  Research?  show us


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 27, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



The scientific research can not be shown to the public now, it is still being reviewed by
other scientist.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 27, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...


oh.  I see.

could it be that you are just a raving homophobe and the real reason homophobia exists is cultural?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 27, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



No, homophobia like I said is a natural biological response to a human abnormality.!
No Homo please.!!


----------



## Colin (Jan 27, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I must submit to you all that homophobia, is pre-programed by nature, as a means of
> keeping the Earth populated.
> 
> This aversion to homosexuality is a instinctual response, when any biological reproductive species is exposed to homosexuality.
> Especially human beings.



You've obviously got a dick up your arse. How uncouth of you to speak with your mouth full!


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jan 27, 2010)

Colin said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > I must submit to you all that homophobia, is pre-programed by nature, as a means of
> ...




You speak as if from experience, nobody wants to hear about explicit homosexual sex.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jan 27, 2010)

del said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Homophobia is biological.It is hot wired into our brains by nature. It is not a learned, or introduced by society, it is a biological reaction to the  human abnormality called homosexuality.
> ...



Spoken like true faggoty booty bandit.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 27, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...


You could claim the same for racism, misogyny, xenophobia and a raft of bigotry.  You would be wrong in all cases, but you could claim it.

What's the problem?  Are you looking for cover to justify your hatred?

It isn't fact, as you claim.  One must be taught by someone ignorant to hate.  Who taught you?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jan 27, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




Homophobia doesn't really exist since nobody is afraid of homosexuality, people may detest it and find it disgusting, but thats not a phobia.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 27, 2010)

Charlie Bass said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...


that's picking fly shit out of ground pepper, isn't it?  The definition of homophobia does not suggest a fear as much as a form of bigotry.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jan 27, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



A phobia is a fear and nobody fears homosexuals therefore homophobia doesn't exist. Homophobia is almost as dumb a word as reverse-racism, they're two nonexistent entities.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 27, 2010)

Charlie Bass said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...


Would you care to define the peculiar bigotry shared by the likes of the OP?  Perhaps you could coin a new word.  The rest of us earthlings are saddled with "homophobia" as a word to describe bigotry toward homosexuals.


----------



## Colin (Jan 27, 2010)

Charlie Bass said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Hello Dickwit. How's that fundamentalist cult you belong to getting along. How many new members you conned into the brotherhood this week? I notice you speak out of your arse. Is that a prerequisite for cult members?


----------



## enigmablue (Feb 2, 2010)

> Big Black Dog notes : I can't find "bilogically" in the dictionary. That's pretty queer... What does it mean???? New word???



Maybe ... just maybe ... it's a word derived based on justification from 'The Bible'? Some obscure religious terminology?

A little history lesson may help this discussion along?



> Psychologist George Weinberg invented the word "homophobia" in his book "Society and the Healthy Individual," published in 1972 or 1975 (sources differ). He defined it as "the dread of being in close quarters with homosexuals." He offered a fuller definition:
> 
> "a phobia about homosexuals.It was a fear of homosexuals which seemed to be associated with a fear of contagion, a fear of reducing the things one fought for home and family. It was a religious fear and it led to great brutality as fear always does."
> 
> The term evolved to mean a general "fear of homosexuals or of homosexual behavior."



It's a term denoting fear and fear is most often based in a lack of understanding.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 9, 2010)

Homophoibia is a safety mechnism built into humans to maintain the population of the human race.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 9, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Homophobia is biological.It is hot wired into our brains by nature. It is not a learned, or introduced by society, it is a biological reaction to the  human abnormality called homosexuality.



Have any evidence of such a claim?............No of course you dont.

Fear IS hard wired into our brains.

You seem to live in fear.

fear of white people , fear of gays.

Why dont you man up and learn how to live intelligently instead of running arround in circles trying to keep your fear elevated in your brain.


----------



## mal (Feb 9, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > I must submit to you all that homophobia, is pre-programed by nature, as a means of
> ...



That's what Floods, Earthquakes, Droughts and other things are for... When Mother Earth's Case of the Humans gets to be too Itchy, she gets Bitchy!...



peace...


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 9, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...


Exactly, floods earthquakes ,famine
Homosexuality is a defect. Homosexuals were killed along with many other deformed , or mentaly deranged off spring.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 9, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


What?  The good ol' days?  You really have no clue, do you?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 9, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



It still happens in certain parts of the world today, those practices.!!


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 9, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...


I know.  A bunch of "Christian" Conservatives have been working hard in Uganda to legislate a "Kill the Gays" law.

I wonder how they sleep?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 9, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



They sleep very well. No Homo laws will be on the increase throughout the world.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 9, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



"Kill the Gays"?  You really are out there, aren't you?  You would advocate fewer rights for American citizens?  You realize that has never happened, unless by the dictates of Conservative bigots in the South.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 9, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...


Spoken like the Taliban!


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 9, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



The Homosexual serves no true productive  contribution to the human race.

Homosexuality is a selfish lifstyle.


----------



## mal (Feb 9, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



*Oh, Shut the Fuck up!...*

Those Events Kill EVERYONE.



peace...


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Faggots don't need to get killed, their lifestyle and movements to promote it as good needs to be ignored, thats all.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 9, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...


If procreation is the only productive contribution you recognize, are you equally opposed to the elderly hooking up and marrying?  Aren't they too being selfish, vis-a-vis their 'societal' responsibilities?


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 11, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


<crickets>


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 11, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Homophoibia is a safety mechnism built into humans to maintain the population of the human race.



Actually a real man would welcome a few more homosexuals as it would leave more women for him to mate with.


----------



## bobbcat (Feb 11, 2010)

> The Homosexual serves no true productive contribution to the human race.


As if procreation is the _only_ means by which one can contribute to the human race. Astonishing display of a narrow mind.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 11, 2010)

bobbcat said:


> > The Homosexual serves no true productive contribution to the human race.
> 
> 
> As if procreation is the _only_ means by which one can contribute to the human race. Astonishing display of a narrow mind.



I refer you to post #45.

I can't believe this guy is actually arguing on this thin ice.


----------



## eagleseven (Feb 11, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> The Homosexual serves no true productive  contribution to the human race.


So people who choose not to have children have no value? This is going to disappoint many scientists and engineers.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 12, 2010)

Homosexuals are saterist, selfish sexual deviants, psychopaths.
And should be removed from the general population.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 12, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Homosexuals are saterist, selfish sexual deviants, psychopaths.
> And should be removed from the general population.



As i said before real men aren't afraid of homos.

you are obviously not a real man


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 12, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuals are saterist, selfish sexual deviants, psychopaths.
> ...



I don't want my children exposed to sexual deviants, which is what a homosexual is.
The Homosexual must be removed form society.!!


----------



## rdean (Feb 12, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I must submit to you all that homophobia, is pre-programed by nature, as a means of
> keeping the Earth populated.
> 
> This aversion to homosexuality is a instinctual response, when any biological reproductive species is exposed to homosexuality.
> Especially human beings.



Wrong.  Homophobia has been programed by the religious in a misguided attempt to keep their populations up.


----------



## FireGod (Feb 12, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



What is the line for sexual deviant?

What is your basis for your opinion?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 12, 2010)

FireGod said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Anyone involved in a relationship that is other than a male female relationship.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 12, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> FireGod said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...


Rather broad interpretation, isn't it?  You forgive incest?  Do you recognize the age of majority?  Does the mental and emotional health of either partner come into consideration?  Must that male/female relationship have the ability to procreate in order to serve some useful societal purpose?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 12, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > FireGod said:
> ...



No, its called normalcy. Male female relationships are the norm.Did you people forget?
Homosexuality is not normal.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 12, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...


And anything not 'normal' must be erased from society?  That's your contention, right?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 12, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



If its abnormal, it should be removed from the society, as they remove criminals, and child molesters, murderers.The homosexual should be placed in Prison, as they do in many countries outside the United States. The United States and Europe, are two areas in the world, that seems to cultivate, and promotes Homosexuality, which is an abnormality.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 12, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Hey douchebag........what "research" have you done, and who sponsored it, and, is it medically recognized as being legit?

By the way, for as scared as you are of gay people, did you know that a gay female will have the same reaction for you, that you have for gay men, sexually?

Try again dipshit.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 12, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...


Well, you cite 





> criminals, and child molesters, murderers.


  These folks are criminals.  Is it now your contention that, beyond what you perceive as abnormal, homosexuals are also criminals?  After all, prison is a place for criminals, isn't it?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 12, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



Who gives a shit what a Dyke Bulldagger bitch feels for the normal heterosexual man.
Its Fag Queer supporters like you that need to be incarcerated also with the Fags and dykes!!And I am not afraid of Fags or dykes, I just don't want them around me or my kids!!


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 12, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...


Do you believe homosexual behavior is contagious?  You must not believe in the immutable nature of hetero/homosexual nature.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 12, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Hey asshole........not the question I asked, I inquired as to where the fuck your so called research was, not a personal attack, but, if you wish, we can go that way.

As far as hetero or gay?  I'm very straight, but don't exclude people because they're different from me.  I'm also not a racist (but I suspect you may be, considering your reasoning).

As far as not being scared of gays?  Bullshit.  If you had a pair between 'em as well as were comfortable in your own skin and knew what your orientation is, they wouldn't bother you.

I've been hit upon by gays before.  It's actually kind of flattering, but, when I tell them that I'm straight, but appreciate the compliment, they're usually pretty decent about it.

Those that aren't?  I warn them that I'm a military man who knows martial arts.  Usually have nobody bothering me after that.

You on the other hand sound like a pansified prissy pussy punk poser who will grab their skirt, pull it up over their knees and run away whenever someone looks in the general direction of your crotch (if they're the same gender as you).

Cowards bore me.........


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 12, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Well I am Black separatist, Black supreamacist, anti -homo God fearing Christian, who
does not accept Homosexuality. I am no punk, I no pussy, I leave that for you white boy
cross dressing Transvestites weirdos . I practice the martial arts also, me and my cousin,.
I not for interracial marriages, or gay -Homo marriage. If you are for all of that sin, thats your business, just make sure you keep it far away from me.
We just don't accept homosexuality where I come from. Jamaica.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 12, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Black separatist, supremacist (who also can't be very supreme if you can't spell), all that other bullshit, who knows martial arts?

Who are you, Sho-Nuff from the movie "The Last Dragon"?  Because you sure sound like some pansified poser who probably puckers up for penis.

What style do you practice and why?  

I'm guessing your "martial arts training" consists of tying your necktie around your skull, and doing flying kicks off the roof of your house a la "Jackass".

I figured right though.........you are a racist.

Martin Luther King would be so proud of you......


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 12, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...


What in your life experience lead to this virulent hatred?  You say you are a Christian.  How does this hatred square with Christianity?

Did you attend college?  High school?  Have any social interaction with anyone outside your village?

Have you been rebuked before for having such a closed mind?  Have you been extolled for having such a closed mind?

I am curious how and when you were taught to hate.  If we can nip this indoctrination in the bud, maybe we would have a better world.


----------



## editec (Feb 12, 2010)

I think it safe to assume that self-describing heteros who are compelled to treat us to their homophobic musings are just are whistling against the darkness of _Their Own_ _Private Idaho_s

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLibvYRcPrM[/ame]​


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 12, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Jeet Kun Do.The same style that made Bruce Lee, famous. I had to use it on a few Fags, that tried to convert me to their Homosexuality, at one point in the pass.
I sure hope those fags had good medical insurance, or hospitalization plans.They were all laid out and knocked out by me.!!!


----------



## manifold (Feb 12, 2010)

> Homophobia, has been preprogramed biologically by nature.



As is xenophobia and racism.

go figure.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 12, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Many years of white racism, and working under aggressive white Homos, and lesbos.
Thats what made me a hater of the White devil race, in answer to your question.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 12, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...


Good luck with that!  I'm out.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 12, 2010)

Me?  I prefer Akido and Tae Kwan Do.  

Wanna know why?  Akido is a strictly defensive art, and I never like to attack first.  Besides, using someone else's force against them is a lot less effort and easier to do.

Apparently, you're some kind of steroid driven asshat that thinks violence solves everything.

It does, actually, all the way up until someone better than you shows you how badly it doesn't.

Like I said you penis puffing poser punk............go away kid, you bore me.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 12, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Me?  I prefer Akido and Tae Kwan Do.
> 
> Wanna know why?  Akido is a strictly defensive art, and I never like to attack first.  Besides, using someone else's force against them is a lot less effort and easier to do.
> 
> ...



I like Akido and Tae Kwan Do, also Kung Fu, Jujitsu, and Judo.
I never go looking for Trouble, as you know it is illegal to use the martial arts on the streets. 
Homos and white racist usually start trouble with me, I then have to teach them a lesson.


----------



## manifold (Feb 12, 2010)

A lesson in relaxing the gag reflex no doubt.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 12, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Me?  I prefer Akido and Tae Kwan Do.
> ...



Your sensei sucks, as obviously you practice domination over cooperation.

Not very Zen of you douche.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 12, 2010)

manifold said:


> A lesson in relaxing the gag reflex no doubt.


Is that your ass manifold, are you a transsexual or something??


----------



## manifold (Feb 12, 2010)

No fitty-deuce, you can't suck my cock.

Sorry, I don't swing that way.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 12, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > A lesson in relaxing the gag reflex no doubt.
> ...



Hey Mani, not sure which is more disturbing................

The fact that he thinks you're a transsexual, the fact that he's hoping that is you in your avi, or the fact that he's obviously sexually attracted to transsexuals.

C'mon 52 Skidoo......you can tell us.........you'd rather swing from the branches than dive in the bushes, hunh?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 12, 2010)

manifold said:


> No fitty-deuce, you can't suck my cock.
> 
> Sorry, I don't swing that way.


Oh, so you got to be one of those Hermaphordites or some thing.You have a Penis
with a girls ass, wow!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 12, 2010)

WTF do you think a transsexual is dipshit?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 12, 2010)

This thread is fagged out.


----------



## enigmablue (Feb 14, 2010)

How did this discussion get so caught up in prejudices and unfounded assumptions and personal slanging? It's like the worse fears of some have been exposed and played out. I couldn't see a better case for homophobia than to read some comments made here.

If you want to get down to an interesting facet of this discussion then :

Sexual orientation may or may not be a determinant of the worth of a person. Certainly it would seem some would shut a person up and stop their contribution to society based on their sexual preference. Fine! Then, accept the consequence. Think of the number of homosexuals who have contributed to society's and technology's advance. If you don't know them then find out for yourself - become better informed.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm still waiting for 52nd St to answer AGaySailors questions.... which, for once, were actually sensible questions. And I have a few more:

Who undertook this 'research'?
Where was the research undertaken?
What was the methodology used?
Who funded it?
Who is peer reviewing it? 
What were the outcomes?


And, why does 52nd St refer to it as 'being reviewed by other scientists' when in fact, any scientist - no matter where in the world would refer to the process as being 'peer reviewed' or even just 'peered' for short. 

Also, this area of research falls into the category of 'social sciences'. I know quite a lot of social scientists - I have never known one to state anything as a fact based on their research. Legitimate social scientists ALWAYS preface their work with the words "Evidence suggests" or "Research suggests"... they don't state facts, they form opinions based of the outcome of research, and never on one research study. They ALWAYS include findings from other research. 

Therefore, the evidence in this thread, leads me to conclude that 52nd St is not a legitimate social scientist and therefore any crap he states as fact are just his dumbass opinions.


----------



## editec (Feb 14, 2010)

> Therefore, the evidence in this thread, leads me to conclude that 52nd St is not a legitimate social scientist and therefore any crap he states as fact are just his dumbass opinions.


 
Ya _think?!_

The man apparently does nothing but think about gay people.

How gay is that?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 14, 2010)

Whats bilogically mean?


----------



## California Girl (Feb 14, 2010)

editec said:


> > Therefore, the evidence in this thread, leads me to conclude that 52nd St is not a legitimate social scientist and therefore any crap he states as fact are just his dumbass opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is indeed pretty damned gay. I really do want to see this 'research' though. If for no other reason than to understand more about the intellectual capacity of the terminally stupid. Good social science project.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 14, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Whats bilogically mean?



It is, I believe, a social science term from the word 'bile', meaning something bitterness of feeling, or annoyingly distasteful. Therefore, bilogically speaking, 52nd St has an intense distaste of gay people. Ordinarily, this is used to disguise the actual homosexual tendencies of the originator.


----------



## Terral (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi 52nd:



52ndStreet said:


> I must submit to you all that homophobia, is pre-programed by nature, as a means of keeping the Earth populated.
> 
> This aversion to homosexuality is a instinctual response, when any biological reproductive species is exposed to homosexuality.
> Especially human beings.



Your statements above appear more like BS than anything else to me. Homosexuality is a abomination to *The Creator* (Romans 1:18-32) and God-fearing Christians simply have no appreciation for what goes on in what God calls a *'depraved mind'* ...

Keep that crap in the closet and nobody needs to know what you do behind closed doors ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 14, 2010)

See, this is the problem with most bible thumping idiots nowadays.........

They don't realize that they are working from a HEAVILY edited and censored book.  Matter of fact, the Book of Daniel is only about 1/4 of what the original was.

Ever hear of the Niecine council?

And...........remember Terral, you can't make good interpretations of a book with big parts of it missing.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 15, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> See, this is the problem with most bible thumping idiots nowadays.........
> 
> They don't realize that they are working from a HEAVILY edited and censored book.  Matter of fact, the Book of Daniel is only about 1/4 of what the original was.
> 
> ...



Lies, but even if it were true, nothing in the scriptures has ever said that homosexuality is right and accepted by God and neither should anyone accept you interpretations.


----------



## enigmablue (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie Bass said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > See, this is the problem with most bible thumping idiots nowadays.........
> ...



If this _is_ the case, and the scriptures readily pass down judgments about the state of man, then in the light of Sir Thomas More : _Silence is consent._



> If God had wanted me otherwise, He would have created me otherwise.
> ~Johann von Goethe



On a lighter note ...



> The Bible contains six admonishments to homosexuals and 362 admonishments to heterosexuals.  That doesn't mean that God doesn't love heterosexuals.  It's just that they need more supervision.
> ~Lynn Lavner


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 15, 2010)

enigmablue said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



More pro-homosexual BS, the Bible is the sole authority on what is right and wrong and forms the basis of the laws in the penal code of the United States.


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 15, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Homophobia is overwhelmingly a manifest of latent homosexuality... homosexuality occurs in all species...don't be ashamed...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 15, 2010)

> More pro-homosexual BS, the Bible is the sole authority on what is right and wrong and forms the basis of the laws in the penal code of the United States.



Sole authority means that it's planet wide.

Are you going to tell me that the Bible is accepted and used in the ME?  How about China, Tibet, India?

Try again Bass Hole......your narrow mindedness is showing.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 15, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> > More pro-homosexual BS, the Bible is the sole authority on what is right and wrong and forms the basis of the laws in the penal code of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Bible is God's Word, whatever God says is authority, thats the bottom line.


----------



## FireGod (Feb 15, 2010)

AH the great and wonderful bass has spoken we can all go back to our holes.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie Bass said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > > More pro-homosexual BS, the Bible is the sole authority on what is right and wrong and forms the basis of the laws in the penal code of the United States.
> ...



Actually, no.  The TORAH is God's Word.  The KJV is a bastardized version of the Torah, Old Testament, with a bunch of crap mixed in with paganism in the New Testament (see Easter and Christmas for that one).

And..........didn't God Himself, as reiterated by Yeshua (call Him by His real name, not a bastardized version of it), state "Love one God above all else, and love one another like you love God"?

Where does hate figure into it?


----------



## Hawk (Feb 15, 2010)

Fags are potential carriers of deseases.Those filthy natural brute beasts brought AIDS to America.I think it is okay to be a "homophobe".


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 15, 2010)

Listen fuckstick.......YOU are a "potential carrier of disease".

Can we shoot you as soon as you get sick?


----------



## Hawk (Feb 15, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Listen fuckstick.......YOU are a "potential carrier of disease".
> 
> Can we shoot you as soon as you get sick?


Because you hate God and wish to end up in Hell.You are not aware that The Bible tells that drunkards,adulteres,murderers,HOMOSEXUALS,greedy will go to Heaven,1 Corinthians 9:6-10.You and other God haters are not aware that God indeed hates sinners who ignore His Law and hate to turn to Christ,so God destoys them to Hell,Psalm 5:5 and 7:11.You ignorant brainwashed morons do not realize that The Lord destroyed filthy towns of Sodom and Gomorrah,because of sodomy,Genesis 19:1-29.Rome went down due to acceptance of faggotry in its latest years of the empire.Now America dares to pack her military with filthy fags and dykes.Iraq and Afganistan are good exapmles:to wit;America is fighting a never win war.
Wake up !


----------



## Zona (Feb 15, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I must submit to you all that homophobia, is pre-programed by nature, as a means of
> keeping the Earth populated.
> 
> This aversion to homosexuality is a instinctual response, when any biological reproductive species is exposed to homosexuality.
> Especially human beings.



Another gay thread from you?

LISTEN FELLOW BOARD MEMBERS, THIS GUY IS SO GAY.  So gay.  Its sad you have to hide because of where you are from .  I know in your country they have to hide, but here you can come out.  Its fine.  No one cares except your lover.

I will say it again, going by how much noise you make when pertaining to gays, 52NDSTREET IS GAY. 

Good luck.  (A self hating homophobic black guy who hates racists.  Wow).


----------



## Hawk (Feb 15, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...


Fags and dykes are filthy natural brute beasts who are wothy of Hell.Romans 1:26-32.
Yes,God hates fags and fag enablers.America is doomed for accepting those filthy beatsts.


----------



## Zona (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie Bass said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > > More pro-homosexual BS, the Bible is the sole authority on what is right and wrong and forms the basis of the laws in the penal code of the United States.
> ...



The bible also says if you eat shrimp you should be killed.  Go by the book verbatim.  Good luck with that.


----------



## Hawk (Feb 15, 2010)

Zona said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > I must submit to you all that homophobia, is pre-programed by nature, as a means of
> ...


Gays should  go back to San Francisco and stink there.


----------



## Zona (Feb 15, 2010)

Hawk said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




52ndstreet, meet hawk, hawk, meet 52ndstreet.  You two look so cute together.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 15, 2010)

Like I said.......I'm guessing Hawk is Bass Hole's retarded cousin.


----------



## Hawk (Feb 15, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Like I said.......I'm guessing Hawk is Bass Hole's retarded cousin.


And you are a filthy feces eating fag.


----------



## enigmablue (Feb 18, 2010)

Charlie Bass said:


> More pro-homosexual BS, the Bible is the sole authority on what is right and wrong and forms the basis of the laws in the penal code of the United States.



You've lost me. God is everything and he loves all. God is gay, bisexual, transgender, lesbian and heterosexual. Late on the up-date?

Was Jesus, himself, gay? The son of God - gay?



> There is nothing in the Christian Scriptures (New Testament) which specifically identifies Jesus' sexual orientation. The Bible does not say clearly whether Jesus had sexual feelings at all. If he did have sexual attraction to others, the Bible does not say whether he was a:
> 
> Heterosexual, having feelings of sexual attraction only to women, or
> 
> ...



What does silence on this represent?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 18, 2010)

King David and Jonathan had a LEGALLY SANCTIONED BY THE STATE same sex union that was recognized by the people as official.

Hey Chickie Hawk...........need more peanut butter for your pooch?


----------



## Gunny (Feb 18, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I must submit to you all that homophobia, is pre-programed by nature, as a means of
> keeping the Earth populated.
> 
> This aversion to homosexuality is a instinctual response, when any biological reproductive species is exposed to homosexuality.
> Especially human beings.



Wrong.  Apathy is pre-programed by nature.  Worrying about what others are screwing is not.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 18, 2010)

Gunny said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > I must submit to you all that homophobia, is pre-programed by nature, as a means of
> ...



No one is worrying, just don't want the Homo diseases filtering through to the heterosexual  world. Like hepatitis A, and B, AIDS,!!, shall I continue?!.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 18, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Hey.......fuckstick 52..........might wanna re-think that one.

Why?  Simple..........the same physical and mental aversion that you feel towards having sex with someone of the same gender, is EXACTLY how a gay person feels about having sex with the opposite gender.  Not only are gay people's hormones different than someone who is straight, but they also have other physiological differences.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 18, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



How would you know fag lover,? feces dipper.Who really gives a shit how a fags feels.
Its a non issue.!! I want them banned from the general population.!!


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 18, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



Gays are deranged for thinking sex between a man and woman is sick, the faggots wouldn't be alive if it wasn't for a man and woman having sex.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 18, 2010)

Cool........we'll start by banning you from this country.


----------



## FireGod (Feb 18, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



What a great idea, ban the gays from the country. How are you on just lynching them why bother giving problems to someone else. Better yet here is an idea "GAYS are TERRORISTS". 

They sure do seem to cause some serious terror in more than a few people.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 22, 2010)

FireGod said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Gays terrorize the society with their abnormal lifstyle.Gays are in fact societal terrorist.!


----------



## FireGod (Feb 22, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> FireGod said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Gee too bad they are not as scary to real people as AlQueda, then you might be able to do something about them.


----------



## eagleseven (Feb 22, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Gays terrorize the society with their abnormal lifstyle. Gays are in fact societal terrorist.!


How many people have been killed by young gay men?

How many people have been killed by young black men?


Who's terrorizing who?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 22, 2010)

Gay s do terrorize people with their fag parades and outward gestures of their sick lifestyle.


----------



## FireGod (Feb 22, 2010)

Charlie Bass said:


> Gay s do terrorize people with their fag parades and outward gestures of their sick lifestyle.



Only the small closed minds can be terrorized by homosexuality.


----------



## eagleseven (Feb 22, 2010)

Charlie Bass said:


> Gay s do terrorize people with their fag parades and outward gestures of their sick lifestyle.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0B9QGrpdu5Y]YouTube - Nigga Moment[/ame]


----------



## lucia91 (Feb 23, 2010)

no words to the initiator of this forum. i have to admit it is original, but, come on, did you really finished high school????


----------



## lucia91 (Feb 23, 2010)

sorry, but AGAIN, don't you have something that is worth killing time than posting those stupid arguments?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 23, 2010)

lucia91 said:


> no words to the initiator of this forum. i have to admit it is original, but, come on, did you really finished high school????



Yes I did finish high school. This thread about Homophobia is going to be part of my Phd thesis. What about you, are you one of those homo supporters?, or are you a homo that
is upset by the thread.?


----------



## Animal (Feb 23, 2010)

Hawk said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



If you think America is so bad, why don't you go back to Ukraine, Komrade Chickenhawk? We sure don't want you here. Maybe Iran, Saudi Arabia, or Pakistan will take you.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 23, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> lucia91 said:
> 
> 
> > no words to the initiator of this forum. i have to admit it is original, but, come on, did you really finished high school????
> ...



No shit!  I didn't know Crayola corp was helping people get their GED.  Good for you!


----------



## FireGod (Feb 23, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> lucia91 said:
> 
> 
> > no words to the initiator of this forum. i have to admit it is original, but, come on, did you really finished high school????
> ...



Good gravy Ph.D. ?



You might want to learn how to write properly, make valid arguements and learn how to source before turning your thesis.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 23, 2010)

Well.......when your school is on Romper Room campus, spell checking and coherency aren't really major.


----------

